# New CSS Quartet 10 Build



## Mappy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I am starting my first DIY project and I have chosen CSS's Quartet 10 kit. I am looking for options on how to build a grill for it. I really like the look of the grill on DefTech Supercube. I've been to parts express looking for material to build a grill frame. But I didn't see anything that I could use.

Are there other places online to find speaker building material? Have any quick ideas I can look into for building a grill frame that would replicate what's on the DefTech supercube?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The easiest grill frames are made from MDF with grill cloth stretched over the frame. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/creative-sound-solutions/17107-another-10-css-build-4.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ns/16450-css-sdx10-ported-build-thread-4.html


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Mike P. said:


> The easiest grill frames are made from MDF with grill cloth stretched over the frame.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/creative-sound-solutions/17107-another-10-css-build-4.html
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ns/16450-css-sdx10-ported-build-thread-4.html


Rodny sure is a craftsman!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That he is!


----------



## Mappy (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks all. As for lining the inside of the cabinet, I have seen what looks like egg crate foam used and with other insulation type products. Is one better than another? 

The closest hardware store to me is a Home Depot. Can I pick up something from there?


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Mappy said:


> Thanks all. As for lining the inside of the cabinet, I have seen what looks like egg crate foam used and with other insulation type products. Is one better than another?
> 
> The closest hardware store to me is a Home Depot. Can I pick up something from there?


Either you are adding MASS to the panels of the cabinet to change how the panels resonate, or you use some loose polyfill or wool to fake a bigger box by increasing the density of the air (being very broad here, so forgive the lack of accuracy). 

Too many people get this mixed up, and start gluing or stapling thin foam or polyfill to the walls of their cab. Wrong path. 

Either add mass to the panels, or add fluff to the air. :hsd:

Edited to clarify one point. Some people put some sort of fluff on the back panel only behind the driver to catch any mechanical noise and harmonics in the box. But then, adding polyfill to the air does that just as well, probably better.


----------



## Mappy (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks LR.

I am thinking of flush-mounting the driver and the APR's. Anyone have some insight on what width of MDF I should use. The driver is really heavy and I suspect that if I try to flush-mount it, there would not be enough MDF to support it should I use 3/4" MDF.

Any insight would be appreciated. If all goes to plan I will start the project this weekend. When I do, I'll start a build thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The mounting flange on the SDX10 is 5/8" thick, glue 3/4" and 5/8" MDF together and you'll have enough material to support the sub.


----------



## Mappy (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Mike P.

I suppose I could also use some 1 1/2" MDF then?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a problem.


----------

